# Loss of power



## greigshelby (Sep 11, 2009)

Searched a ton and cannot find an answer to my problem. Last week I tightend my belt from about 32mm play to about 24mm. Went for a ride this weekend and noticed a lack of power off the line and topped out around 40mph and had to stay on the throttle awhile to get there. Felt like it was reving out. Lost the punch it had before and it used to pull 50-60mph fairly easily. All I did was the belt and a major service. Belt has around 600miles on it but checked out fine. Question is would shortening the play in the belt change the shift out? Would going back to the primary secondary help? Gonna order a new belt tomorrow anyway. Need it fixed for a big ride in two weeks and don't really have anywhere to ride till then for trial and error to fugure it out. Thoughts?


----------



## greigshelby (Sep 11, 2009)

Bump


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

i couldnt really see that being to big of a problem at all......shouldnt really cause that big of a loss at all if anything probably should have helped you out in the top end? is it falling on its face at all? or still running well with a lack of power?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Exactly it should have helped not hurt. 32mm is BAD lose. Something else isnt right somewhere. What all else did you service?


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

could it be in limp mode you could have flipped the switch by accident


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ It would never get above 6mph in limp mode, so there's no way he could be going 40mph.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

i would be looking towards fuel or other breathing issues (air filter, choke stuck or left on for the ride?) you say major service did you do a valve set? what all did you do?


----------



## greigshelby (Sep 11, 2009)

When I did the service I changed all the fluids(engine,diffs,etc), filter,and cleaned the air cleaner. I checked the valves around 200miles ago. I did the belt light switch sequence when i put it back together. It's hitting about 25-30mph fairly quick then it tachs out and creeps up to 40ish. Last month I was doing 55 no problem. I'm pretty sure the belts slipping (can't pull a decent wheelie without alot of work). We did a mud run not to long ago figuring I probably cooked it.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

normally if you cook it it will just pop some pieces off the back......i havent seen it cause top end issues like that myself not to say that it couldnt potentially happen if the bike is still running well did you get something in the clutch or have a weight sticking?maybe when you have your primary off to change to the new belt take your clutch apart and check the weights are still moving freely? but in all reality you should be doing better all round with your belt shimmed properly.........but running too rich as well will cause alot of power and rpm problems but will generally stutter your fi but possibly something to do with the fuel richener maybe check the choke cable?


----------



## greigshelby (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm gonna pull it apart tomorrow night. I'll check the weights. I've been having my rear brake cable sticking so i'll definatly go through all of them. Thanks!


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

you bet man hopefully that helps keep us posted always nice to know what it turns out to be


----------



## greigshelby (Sep 11, 2009)

Sorry for the late reply but I finally got it running right again. (Been a busy winter/spring). Turns out clutch, and engine was fine. The pinion bearing in the rear diff wound up piling up on me one my last ride and the diff dang near caught fire... Figure my rear handbrake cable was sticking causing the brakes to drag (they were toast when I pulled the diff apart and steel on steel) and the diff packed up with filings. So pulled the diff and rebuilt it with new bearings and seals. Got lucky the ring and pinion checked out. Seems all good now. Just need a new rear handbrake cable. I almost always use the foot brake anyway though


----------

